# Affinity sale !!!!!!



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Affinity have a half price sale on now, for those who don't know this photo software knocks PS into next week, it's like having PS and Lightroom in one and it's not subscription based just a one off payment.


----------



## Oats (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll have a look (it's still 50% off). What I could really do with is a good photo duplicate finder and none of them seem to come unbuilt which is odd.


----------

